# w/h t&p connection.



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Take a look guys, mmmmm. If it pops off where does it go. 
It does go into the pan, fail.....


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

wow.:blink:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I would have thrown a couple of 45's on that so it came down straight and plumb.:laughing:


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

H/o did it and thinks its great.
I am doing a gas test and told them to see what the inspector says. Lol.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

I think it's genius congress should pass this safety feature in to law!


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

I can't believe nobody thought of extinguishing the pilot if the t&p pops before this guy


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

One thing about it, when the water fills the pan, it will cover the air intake vents at the bottom of the heater and the pilot will go out.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> I can't believe nobody thought of extinguishing the pilot if the t&p pops before this guy


You beat me to it.:laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Guy must not own a level

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

we can drain it in the pan out here, but not like that! it has to have an air gap. back on the west coast, not allowed in the pan, had to run to the exterior, used to terminate it right next to the pan drain outside.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> we can drain it in the pan out here, but not like that! it has to have an air gap. back on the west coast, not allowed in the pan, had to run to the exterior, used to terminate it right next to the pan drain outside.


lol....its tied into the pan drain outlit!


----------



## frisco kid (Dec 18, 2008)




----------

